# Number of Payslips required for ACS



## CNPPBI (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi ,

1.I have 6 years of experience from my first Job and 1 month back I have changed employer. I am going to apply for ACS this month. I have the Skilled Certficate/Experience certificate from the previous employer along with last 1 year Pay slips. Do I require the FIRST 3 months pay slip for my previous employer?

2. As I have changed employer, I have only 1 Payslip from the recent organization. I have a reference letter ( 20 Rs Stamp Paper) from my reporting manager and a Statutory Document . What other documents I may need?

Kindly advise, which documents are required from each of the employer.


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

No such requirement to submit payslip to ACS for assessment. ACS just require reference letters followed the formate http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf. For further detail go through document check-list available at acs website.


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

CNPPBI said:


> Hi ,
> 
> 1.I have 6 years of experience from my first Job and 1 month back I have changed employer. I am going to apply for ACS this month. I have the Skilled Certficate/Experience certificate from the previous employer along with last 1 year Pay slips. Do I require the FIRST 3 months pay slip for my previous employer?
> * You need proofs which prove the following - Start of Employment, End of Employment, and Duties performed. *
> ...


Answers Inline.
Hope that helps, Provide enough documentation so they don't come back to you with more request.
Good Luck.
Rahul


----------

